# C.O. detectors



## 88twin (Dec 7, 2010)

2009 I-codes. can't find mention of C.O. detectors.

any help?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 7, 2010)

IRC 2010 Section R315


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 7, 2010)

2009 IMC

"SECTION 405

SYSTEMS CONTROL

405.1 General. Mechanical ventilation systems shall be provided

with manual or automatic controls that will operate such

systems whenever the spaces are occupied. Air-conditioning

systems that supply required ventilation air shall be provided

with controls designed to automatically maintain the required

outdoor air supply rate during occupancy."

This should work.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 7, 2010)

I think Chad meant 2009 IRC Section R315.


----------



## 88twin (Dec 7, 2010)

Fatboy:

As you know, here in CO. we have HB09-1091 which mandates C.O. detectors in (among others) multi family housing.

R-1, R-2, R-4, & I and in the IBC and I can't find an appropriate code requirement for C.O. detectors


----------



## fatboy (Dec 7, 2010)

You won't find it, it was exclusive to the IRC. But as you said, in our case, you fall back on State law.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Fatboy, yes indeed 2009


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 7, 2010)

OK I thought he meant the CO detectors for vntilatio. I've beeen doing commercial for so long I forgot about the warning detectors for R occupancies.

Where is that "DUUHHH" smiley when you  need it.


----------



## 88twin (Dec 8, 2010)

there has been, sad to say, some debate as to locations of said detectors.

the part that seems to open the door for debate is:

HB1091,38-45-103. multi family dwelling- rules.(1)(a)....or in a location as specified in any building code

adopted by the state or any local government entity.

same language in 38-45-102 single-family dwellings.

I'm fairly new to CO. and I do understand "home Rule".

Already we are being questioned by contractors and property owners because of the lack of continuity/conformity

between jurisdictions.

The requirement for C.O. detectors is, to my thinking, a life safty issue where the shouldn't be alot of debate.

location of smokies are laid out in the codes, IRC and IBC, why not C.O.'s

the requirements where put in the IRC why not the IBC at the same time?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 8, 2010)

At home right now, don't have the codes in front of me, I thought the IRC specified the within 15' of any sleeping room. At the very least, enforce the State law of within 15' of any sleeping room, in ALL R occupancies. As far as why they are not in the IBC, different code change committees, may not have been submitted yet, and even if it were, the committees don't always play nice with each other, as in aligning the codes with each other. We'll see what happens for the 2015 cycle.


----------



## 88twin (Dec 8, 2010)

yes state law within 15' OR in location as specified blah blah blah.

we can always hope for specifics in 2015 as you say


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 8, 2010)

The 09 IRC only states that the CO detectors must be in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms and further states that they shall be installed in accordance with this code and the manufacturer's installation instructions.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 8, 2010)

....and please don't forget that more dangerious levels of CO are developed in "fast flaming fires" (ionization) much sooner than in smoldering ones.


----------



## AegisFPE (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's an interactive map that was shared at a web conference I attended yesterday on the subject, identifying state and local jurisdictional CO legislation that you can click/drill into to see the legislation.  The 1-hour webinar has not yet been posted to the site archives, but attendees were told it would be up 72 hours after the session (so Thursday 12/09 or Friday 12/10).


----------

